# My new bow. Merry Christmas to me!!!



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Picked up my new Mathews Halon from Santa Fe Archery yesterday. This thing is sweet!!!


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice bow!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice!


----------

